# FS 15G planted tank, including fish, full set up on Co2



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone gone gone !


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, are you willing to part out with one of those CO2 setups?


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Hey, are you willing to part out with one of those CO2 setups?


If no one takes the whole set up I may .


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS 15G planted tank, including fish, full set up on Co2 $200*

Pm sherry, fraggalrock

She was looking into a co2 setup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

This guy flaked on me many times. See my feedback. Beware.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

myaquaria said:


> This guy flaked on me many times. See my feedback. Beware.


+1 it ain't the first time
buyer beware


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

myaquaria said:


> This guy flaked on me many times. See my feedback. Beware.


Admin please deal with this guy !


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> +1 it ain't the first time
> buyer beware


Ninez please be respectuful on others threads. I believe your were previously warned about this maybe a mod could please deal with this .


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

PM SENT and some extra worlds added to make up the mininum


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Ninez please be respectuful on others threads. I believe your were previously warned about this maybe a mod could please deal with this .


Not me. You must be mistaken me with someone else.
I think you were the one that got warned with BCA can kiss your behind.

Anyways.. we all know what happened before the site crashed.
Just warn the newbies to beware.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

interested in the light, shrimp and galaxy rasboras if you decide to part out.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey come on ppl! Happy 2011! 

I will take the cardinals n neons if u want to part out...


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Not me. You must be mistaken me with someone else.
> I think you were the one that got warned with BCA can kiss your behind.
> 
> Anyways.. we all know what happened before the site crashed.
> Just warn the newbies to beware.


It allways amazes me what people type when they are hiding behind thier keyboards thinking they are anonymous.

FYI I had over 30+ possitive Itrader rating prior to the crash.


----------

